# Hand tools



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

If you were to make a list of the most needed hand tools to have on hand (outside of knifes, axes) what would you include.
I will start with a few

Brace and bits
Plane
Rip saw, cross cut saw, spade, box wrenches (standard and metric), adjustable wrenches, pipe wrench, pliers


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

bolt cutter
breast drill
bow saw
draw knife
pick axe/mattock 
post hole digger
6' pry bar
wrecking bar
the list is endless


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

I have already learned something from this thread. I had never heard of a breast drill and had to look it up. Thanks


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Agreed Bob. This will help me get the tools and shed in order. Thank you everyone


----------



## bananagoatgruff (Nov 10, 2010)

all the stuff we use to have laying around the farm that we never used that I aint seen in thirty years...


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Adding to the list:

Shovel, spade, post hole diggers, hoes, rakes, scythe, pick, mattock, splitting maul, felling and crosscut saws with stump set and files. 

Carpenter's box with 5 pt. rip saw, 8 pt. and 11 pt. handsaws, keyhole saw, coping saw, saw set and files, bit brace and auger bits, chisels, whetstone, planes (jack, bench, and low angle block), level, rafter square, combination square, chalk line, line level, 100 ft. steel tape, 25 ft. tape, marking gauge, sliding tee bevel, claw hammer, wrecking bar, jiffy bar, putty knife, 1/2" breast drill and steel bits, awl, screwdrivers.

Bench with crank grinder, cabinetmakers' tail vise, machinists' vise, and hold downs. 

Crank "post drill" in the Blacksmith shop, and forge, anvil, hardy tools, tongs, swages, foot powered 24" grindstone.


----------



## trooper0366 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hacksaw
Skrewdrivers
Files
Tape Measure
Square
Level


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

water level
rope style fence stretcher
scythe
brush hook


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I'll put everything into an excel spreadsheet and try to put into catagories


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

One thing to always keep in mind is buy USA made tools. If not American made go for Western Europe. France makes some fine bit and brace tools. 

Also consider your needs. Wood work, automobile repair, building windmills and plumbing needs, masonry work, painting/coating, gardening, fence building and maintaining, black smithing, working leather shoe repair, for just a few. You can't have everything unless you been at this for years like Lowdown3 or JerryDYoung but you can get started. 

Don't forget how to books as part of your tool set up. A tool is no good unless you know how to use it. GB


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Fro, adz, and draw knife are items that I seldom use but nothing else quite does the job. There are many types of end wrenches and each one of them is at its best in a different situation. Again, there are many styles of sockets and ratchets. A tray with multiple copies of multiple sizes and designs of screw driver heads, and a driver that will accept them. Tool boxes to keep all this in.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Now I will need a sea can shed to keep them all in.

On th subject of books I have begun looking for and slowly collecting some PDF files of old books of skills now lost


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

You folks have some good toollist. I would add a couple of come alongs, chainfall, chains, ropes, steel cable in 8' and 50' lengths of between 1/4" and 3/8" diameter. Chisels for both metal and wood, 

While not tools, be sure you are storing some various size nails, screws, bolts, washers, nuts, copper pipe and tubing, heavy black pipe, & PVC and assorted fittings, various diminsional lumber, plywood, etc.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

"C" clamps and bar clamps.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

anvil
forge
tongs
blacksmith hammers
vise
stitching horse


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

When I think about it I have pretty much everything I need for what I do, but have thought about adding snares & traps to increase my fresh protein source if they could be considdered tools.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Wheelbarrow and or cart. Any time you need to move tools or material, it's a lot easier to roll instead of carry. When I take shovels, rakes and pitch forks out, the very next thing I grab is the wheelbarrow.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

hiwall,

Thanks for mentioning the stitching horse!

Need some suitable leather stitching needles, a pair of parallel pliers to go with it, to pull the needles. http://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-t...87_a_7c3466_a_7c348181105_d_348181105_d_11364


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

*Keep it up*

I am learning a lot from this thread. Keep it up. It is appreciated. It is always helpful to get solid input from others


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

The stitching horse, needles and parallel pliers are for doing SADDLE STITCHING: http://bagntell.wordpress.com/2010/02/27/saddle-stitched-handbag/

The stitching horse holds the leather and allows both hands free to punch holes with an awl and pass the 2 needles back and forth. Article with photo of it, and instructions to make your own: http://leatherworker.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=8260 Saddle stitching is used for everything from small things like wallets and holsters to saddles and plow harness.

Another basic item for leather working is a Head Knife: 



Makes it a lot easier to cut straight and curved lines. Be CAREFUL with it! That sheath he had it in is there for safety reasons. NEVER put any part of yourself in front of the cutting edge!!!! Those things are sharp as a straight razor and will take a finger right off.

A great site to learn about blacksmithing is: http://www.anvilfire.com/


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

For masonry work:

2 or 3 lb. masonry hammer, star drills, stone cutting chisels, facing chisel, 6 inch pointed trowel, 10 inch pointed trowel, tuck pointing trowel, tuck pointing chisel, mortar joint rod, rectangular "slick" trowel (finishing concrete), form stakes, form lumber, 50 ft. tape (100 ft. is better), mason's line, line level, 8 lb. sledge to drive stakes (and get them out), mortar tub, or wheel barrow, mixing hoe, and buckets to carry tools to the job and water for work. 

That should cover foundations, concrete slabs, laying brick, blocks, and stone.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

if your BOL has power of some sort, a multimeter (i like fluke), dikes, wire strippers, assorted wire nuts, extra wire, spare switches, receps, breakers, electrical tape... and of course duct tape!


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

bugoutbob said:


> Now I will need a sea can shed to keep them all in.
> 
> On th subject of books I have begun looking for and slowly collecting some PDF files of old books of skills now lost


I know this site has been listed before but it's an interesting place.
http://journeytoforever.org/farm_library/device/devicesToC.html


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Hit an estate sale today and picked up a Coleman griddle/stove, PVC fishing rode tube with a couple of spinning rods, a kerosene heater and a wooden chest about 3ft x 2ft x2 ft filled with assorted hand tools. Axe hatchet bow saw chisels gamers screwdrivers a couple of surprisingly good levels. The box was so full that I could not lift it. Also good a good pair of old school snowshoes and some other goodies. All for $50. Far from all the tools I would like but it filled a few holes on my list


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

You don't need a reason to collect them,

*Tools are COOL!*


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Yesterday I got a real test when my kids truck would not start. First thing I found was someone had "fixed" it in past and used a "variety" of nuts and bolts rather than the stock ones. There were six different heads and three of them were almost stripped. My son had loaned out some of his tools to friends and they did not come home. A twenty minute job turned into two hours. 

Thank God I had a decent set of tools with me. GB


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

This is a work in progress list and contains some equipment and supplies as well as tools. I extracted it from in side another document, (a list for a self-sufficient estate) so the formatting is kind of off.

This list is not a minimum, nor even a maximum list. It is more a pick and choose list for those that have both general interests and interests of specialty subjects that might be of important in the PAW.

It includes items that could be of use to those with the training to use them, that have lost their own tools, or are caught away from them for some reason, and to provide the means to use training one might receive through study or the experience of others.

Not everyone will want or need all of the items listed. There is some duplication across the various areas that would not be needed in one set of tools.

The list is intended to be something to promote thinking about the future and future needs, during normal times, as well as the PAW.

No, I don't have all the tools and supplies listed. I only have a small selection of hand tools at the moment.


Household hand tool kit

2 heavy duty flashlights w/extra batteries & bulbs
2 heavy duty cordless work lamps w/extra batteries & bulbs
2 small water-pump pliers
2 medium water-pump pliers
2 large water-pump pliers
2 extra-large water-pump pliers
2 large straight-jaw Visegrip pliers
2 medium straight-jaw Visegrip pliers
2 small straight-jaw Visegrip pliers
2 large curved-jaw Visegrip pliers
2 medium curved-jaw Visegrip pliers
2 small curved-jaw Visegrip pliers
1 large lineman's pliers
1 small lineman's pliers
1 large utility pliers
1 small utility pliers
1 large long nose pliers
1 small long nose pliers
1 large side cutter
1 small side cutter
1 large cable cutter
1 small cable cutter
2 18" pipe wrenches
2 14" pipe wrenches
2 12" pipe wrenches
2 10" pipe wrenches
2 8" pipe wrenches
2 12" adjustable wrenches
2 10" adjustable wrenches
2 8" adjustable wrenches
2 6" adjustable wrenches
2 4" adjustable wrenches
1 set of 1/4" to 1 1/2" boxed end wrenches
1 set of 1/4" to 1 1/2" open end wrenches
1 set of 1/4" to 1 1/2" combination wrenches
1 set of metric boxed end wrenches
1 set of metric open end wrenches
1 set of metric combination wrenches
1 set of allen, Torx, & spline wrenches
1 set 1/4" drive inch & metric sockets
1 set 3/8" drive inch & metric sockets
1 set 1/2" drive inch & metric sockets
1 set 3/4” drive inch & metric sockets
1 set 1” drive inch & metric sockets
1 set of socket extensions, wobblers, size adapters, breaker bars 
1 set 1/2” drive inch & metric impact sockets
1 set 3/4” drive inch & metric impact sockets
1 set 1” drive inch & metric impact sockets
1 set of impact drive socket extensions, wobblers, size adapters, breaker bars 
1 set nut drivers
1 set cold chisels
2 sets screwdrivers
1 set mini-screwdrivers
1 set feeler gauges
1 set pin, drift & center punches
1 set of gear pullers
1 set of slide hammers
1 set wood chisels
1 set putty knives
1 set files
1 set utility knives
1 set star drills
1 set wood bits & brace drill
1 set metal bits & hand drill
1 large ball peen hammer
1 small ball peen hammer
1 shop hammer
1 soft faced hammer w/set of faces
1 straight claw hammer
1 curved claw hammer
1 rip blade hand saw
1 cross cut blade hand saw
1 hack saw w/several blades
1 set sponges & rags
2 ripping chisels
1 large crowbar
1 small crowbar
1 large pry-bar
1 large pipe cutter
1 pipe reamer
1 set pipe threaders
1 set pipe taps
1 set bolt threaders
1 set bolt taps
1 set tub-faucet socket wrenches
1 basin wrench
1 set faucet handle pullers
1 small copper pipe cutter
1 large copper pipe cutter
1 copper pipe flaring tool
1 closet auger
2 plungers
1 15' light sewer tape
1 50' heavy sewer tape
1 set wire brushes
1 set soft bristle brushes
1 set of paint brushes/rollers
1 chain hoist
2 come-along winches
2 light block & tackle sets
2 heavy block & tackle sets
2 sets small clamps
2 sets large clamps
1 set small clevises
1 set large clevises
several short log chains
several long log chains
several wire cables w/spliced-in thimble eyes
several coils of rope, cord & string
several coils of soft steel, stainless steel, copper & brass wire
several coils of electrical wire
several coils of electronic hook up wire
large assortment of pipe (copper, steel, black iron, pvc, cpvc, etc)
large assortment of tubing (copper, aluminum, pvc, cpvc, plastic, etc)
large assortment of hose (rubber, plastic, butyl, etc)
large assortment of nails & staples
large assortment of screws
large assortment of bolts, nuts & washers
large assortment of electrical hardware
large assortment of electronic hardware
large assortment of sandpaper and mineral cloth
large assortment of replacement blades for all cutting instruments
large assortment of “fixer” items (gorilla tape, glues & adhesives, JB weld, Shoe goo, etc.)
large assortment sealing items (liquid gasket, caulking, Teflon tape, electrical tape, rubber tape, etc.)
large assortment of miscellaneous items (zip ties, hose clamps, staple gun staples, etc.)
1 set automotive specialty tools
1 set of glass cutters
1 set of staple guns
1 set of recovery tools (magnets, grippers, etc.)
1 set of measuring instruments
1 large soldering iron (non-electric)
1 small soldering iron (non-electric)
1 small propane torch
1 large propane torch
1 Acetylene welding & cutting outfit
1 pick
1 mattock
1 2# heavy hamper/hand sledgehammer
1 8# medium sledge hammer
1 16# heavy sledge hammer
2 double bit axes
2 single bit axes
1 garden rake
1 yard rake
1 mortar hoe
2 garden hoes
1 conventional posthole digger
1 spud bar/scoop posthole digger
1 auger posthole digger
1 tamper
1 medium steel post driver
1 heavy steel post driver
2 fence stretchers
2 fencing pliers/multi-tool
6 50' 3/4" heavy duty garden water hoses
4 25' 3/4" heavy duty garden water hoses
4 25' 5/8" heavy duty garden water hoses
2 entrenching tools
2 long handle, curved round point shovels, small blade
2 long handle, curved round point shovels
2 short handle, curved round point shovels
2 long handle, straight round point shovels
2 long handle, curved square point shovels
2 short handle, straight square point shovels
2 short handle, straight sharpshooter shovels
2 short handle, curved snow scoop shovels
2 short handle, curved grain scoop shovels
2 Xtend & Climb 15.5’ telescoping ladder
2 Werner M1 275 pound capacity 16’ articulating aluminum ladder
2 Little Giant 19’ Type 1AA 375 pound capacity adjustable aluminum ladder
2 Little Giant 21’ Skyscraper 300 pound capacity aluminum multipurpose ladder
2 Bauer Corp 300 pound capacity 32’ aluminum extension ladder
8 Bauer Corp 12’ 500 pound capacity aluminum scaffold planks
2 Werner 375 pound capacity 6’ fiberglass step ladder
2 Werner 375 pound capacity 12’ fiberglass step ladder


Measuring tools
plumb bob
level
square
compass
protractor
tape measures
rule
scribe
guideline string
chalk stick
wax stick
lumber measure
multi-meter
ammeter


Field work tools
axe
shovel
felling saw
mallet
wedges
sledge hammer
rock drills
pick
mattock
block & tackle
chain hoist

Carpentry tools
adze
froe
heavy mallet
crosscut saw
rip saw
broadax (to square logs for cabin building) (12" log gave 8" timber)
hewind dog (to hold logs in position while squaring
light mallet
rasp
wood chisels
brace drill & wood boring bits
finishing saw
draw knife
plane
carving knife
sanding stone
pipe auger & reamer to make wooden pipe
(one end shaved down to fit taper at other end)

Miscellaneous tools & equipment

Wild wood/meadow/marsh/stream/field plant, rock & mineral foraging/gathering tools & equipment
Wild wood/meadow/marsh/stream/field plant, rock & mineral foraging/gathering tools & equipment
Useful-plant/rock/mineral handbooks & references
Map marked w/known sources of useful plants, rocks & minerals
plant ID guide books
tree ID guide books
rock & mineral ID guide books
rock & mineral comparison samples
pen, pad, & location maps
harvest apron (bottom folds up and ties off at several heights)
collection bag ID tags/labels
Zip-lock collection bags
cotton drawstring collection bags
string w/threading needle
safety glasses
plastic gloves
rubber gloves
leather gloves
dust filter mask
rubber boots/hip waders/chest waders
field knife
folding saw
folding shovel
pry bar/scraper
short handled digging trowel
short handled rake
harvesting knives
harvesting sickle
harvesting striking stick
hatchet
saw
shovel
tuber fork
nut harvester pole
fruit harvester pole
garden rake
leaf rake
scythe & wooden fork (to cut & handle hay)
harvesting sickle (grains - wheat & rye)
wheel barrow/garden cart
scythe hammer & anvil to straighten nicks, whetstone to sharpen blades
rock hammer
rock pick
rock chisels
2x - 10x magnifying glass
mineral test kit
case
2 glass eyedroppers
vial of nitric acid
vial of hydrochloric acid
set of porcelain tile streak plates
hardness tester
gathering baskets, buckets, boxes & bags


Assembly tools
pliers
screwdrivers
hammer
clamps

Maintenance tools
oil cans
grease pots

Sharpening tools
Set of metal files
honing stone
strop
saw sharpening tools
grinding wheel (foot powered)

Metal working tools & equipment
files
hacksaw
sheet metal brake
snips
nibbler
hole punches
riveter & rivets
welding vice grips
wire brushes

Bench and shop tools
Bench vise
Pipe vise 
Small hydraulic press
Large hydraulic press


Power tools
1 set of general battery hand tools (Milwaukee 28v)(circle saw, jig saw, sawzall, small drill, large drill, screwdriver, grinder, work lamp, etc.)
1 set of general corded hand tools (Milwaukee)(circle saw, jig saw, sawzall, small drill, large drill, screwdriver, grinder, work lamp, etc.)
Stand Grinder/buffer
Smithy Supershop 220 woodworking multi tool w/set of accessories & tools
Smithy GN-1340-IMX metal working multi tool w/set of accessories & tools

Windmill/waterwheel jackshaft-power tool, device & appliance shed
Firewood/Lumber working tools
buzz saw
band saw
bark scraper
Wood & metal working tools
table saw
band saw
lathes
drill press
hacksaw
planer/joiner
joiner/shaper
belt sander
grinder
trip hammer
Animal & plant product processing tools, devices & appliances
grain grinding mills
milk separator
butter churn
honey extractor
juice/oil presses
loom
limb chipper/mulcher
Other tools, devices & appliances
washing machine
sewing machine

Coppersmith & tinsmith tools & equipment
Optical products tools & equipment
Mechanics tools & equipment
Wood working tools & equipment (finish work, furniture & cabinetry)

Cobbler/saddler/harness maker's tools & equipment
Set of shoe last anvils
Shoe last anvil stand
Shoe knife
Shoe hammer
Peg awl
Sewing awl
Sewing awl needles
Harness awl
Harness needles
Shoe thread
Shoe thread, waxed
Short, medium, long shoe clinch nails
Split rivets

Cooper's tools & equipment
drawknife
hand adz
plane
cooper's windlass
compass
croze (curved base plane to cut groove for barrel heads)
pod auger (to make bung & spy holes)
soaking/steaming troughs
forming/shaping racks/presses

Wheelwright's tools & equipment
spoke shave

Gunsmithing/reloading/bowsmithing/arrowsmithing tools & equipment
complete gunsmith tool & equipment fit including barrel riflers & straightners
complete gunsmith supply & parts stocks
complete bowsmithing tools, equipment, & supplies
complete arrowsmithing tools, equipment & supplies
reloading equipment and supplies for .17 to .50BMG brass cartridges
reloading equipment & supplies for .410 bore to 10 gauge shotgun cartridges
 progressive reloader setups for primary cartridges
single stage press for secondary cartridges
bullet casting equipment
in use powder magazine
quantity powder storage magazines
1,000 meter shooting range w/multiple target set ups, chronograph, and clay bird thrower

Attached open-air blacksmith area w/
Winter enclosure walls
Personal equipment
heavy gloves
face protector
leather apron
leather leggings/chaps
leather boot spats/gaiters
Horseshoeing tools
hoof pick
hoof rasps
horseshoe nail hammer
nail nippers
horseshoe nail trim file

Metal forging tools
forge
anvil
hammers
tongs
cutting chisels
bellows
quench tank
tempering tank/bed
annealing bed/oven
fluxes
surface hardening material
brazing rod
welding rod

Metal casting tools
melting furnace
melting pot
dipping ladle
casting sand bins
casting sand recovery screens
fluxes
mold boxes
item molds
fill tube & air release tube molds
mold cooling & disassembly area
sprue nippers, cutters, & files
finishing files
finishing sanding/rubbing stones

Ore smelting tools & equipment
ore & scrap storage bins
treatment mineral & alloy component storage bins
coke/coal fuel storage bins
smelting furnace
smelting pot
molten metal dipper
smelting furnace & pot handling tools
pig molds
mold cooling area
pig storage area


Mineral/earth/rock products processing shed
Medicinal mineral & rock preliminary preparation tools & equipment
Lapidary work area w/tools & equipment
Flint/obsidian knapping tools & equipment
Gold & silver working tools & equipment
Petroleum products refining tools & equipment

Masonry/stone tools & equipment
rough stone storage area/bins
finished stone storage area/bins
brick & block storage area/bins
clay, straw, sand & lime storage bins
sledge hammer
drills
pick
mallet
wooden/fiber splitting wedges
stone cutting chisels
stone breaking pliers
stone trimming chisels
hammer
setting mallet
brick, block & stone hods
mortar mixing trough
mortar hoe
mortar scoop
mortar hod
mortar trowel
mortar presser/scraper
work area w/brick & block molds
mixing trough
dipping ladle
smoothing trowel
trimming hammer/tool
drying racks/area

Pottery & ceramics tools & equipment
clay bins
clay grinding & mixing bowls
mortar & pestal
water dipper
clay mixing paddles/spatulas
pottery wheel
pottery shaping tools
drying racks
glaze component storage containers
glaze mixing containers
glaze dipping containers
glaze painting brushes
pottery molds
work bench
wash up/clean up tubs
kiln
cooling racks
storage shelving

Glass making tools & equipment
silica sand & scrap glass bins
glass melting furnace
glass melting pot
glass dipper
glass handling tongs, paddles & cutters
glass molds
glass blowing tubes, stands & tools
glass cutters

Storage areas for
Garden seed, equipment & supplies
non-hybrid seeds
soil turning spade
utility shovels
soil rake
planting hoe
cultivating hoe
planting dibble
short handled digging trowel
short handled cultivating rake
row marking stakes & string
tuber harvesting fork
corn husking pin
pitch fork
scythe & wooden fork (to cut & handle hay)
harvesting knives
harvesting striking stick
harvesting sickle (grains - wheat & rye)
seft & wooden mat hook (grains - wheat & rye - hold straw with mat hook)
grain cradle (scythes with light wooden racks to catch the cut straw)
(for small grains)
thrashing flails
gathering baskets, buckets, boxes & bags w/shoulder slings or belts
wheel barrow
garden wagon
garden cart
hand pump pressure sprayer
hand pump spray cans
irrigation ditch control gates
pest control devices
(scarecrows, spinners, traps, decoys)
scythe hammer & anvil to straighten nicks, whetstone to sharpen blades

Orchard equipment
grafting knife
pruning sheers
pruning knife
pruning saw
step ladder
extension ladder
pick knives & tools
pick baskets & buckets
storage baskets & boxes


Primary woodshed w/gathering & storage equipment
Covered storage area w/
firewood stacking racks
fire suppression system
Outside covered & uncovered work areas
Storage cabinet & racks w/
felling saw
felling wedges
wedge hammer
crosscut saw
buck saw
sawbucks
cant hook
felling axes
limbing axes
splitting maul
splitting wedges
sledge hammer
log skidding tongs
log skidding sled
log skidding chains & boomers
log skidding cable
log stacking racks
log stacking rack brackets
cover tarps/sheeting
firewood processor

Plant & animal non-food product processing shed w/
Covered outside work area w/
Sheep shearing station
Materials storage
Candle making tools, equipment & supplies
wax mytlre berry wax separating pot
wax storage block molds
wax melting pot
candle dipping tank
candle molds
wicks
Fabric, cloth, & rope production tools & equipment
flax soaking trough
flax drying racks
flax brake
scutching block & blade
hetchels
shearing shears
fur/hair/wool/cotton/flax/other fiber carding combs & paddles
small spinning wheel
large spinning wheel
weaving loom & shuttle
wick/string/twine/rope braiding stand/rack 


Tanning, leather & furrier tools & equipment
skinning knife
hide stretching/working racks
hide scrapers
hide soaking/tanning tanks
leather trimming knife
leather thong making board & knife
sinew/tendon soaking trough
sinew/tendon pounding board & mallet
sinew/tendon drying rack
sewing awl
sewing needles


Other animal product tools & equipment
quill making tools & equipment
beeswax melting pots
beeswax foundations molds
intestine/bladder washing tanks
oil rendering pots
oil storage barrels, casks & cans
glue rendering pots
glue storage pots

Ink production tools & equipment

Paper production tools & equipment
paper fiber soaking tank
paper press
paper drying racks
paper cutter
paper storage boxes

Basket-making & other plant weaving product tools & equipment
reed scythe
reed splitting knife
reed soaking trough
reed weaving aids

Other plant product tools & equipment
plant oil press
oil storage barrels, casks & cans
rubber rendering, molding & curing tools & equipment


Food freezing/food storage/ice making shed w/same construction as ice house
ceiling & wall brine system chiller tubing
ceiling & wall conventional freezing coils
hanging meat hook racks
storage shelves & racks
ice block making area w/
freeze proof water source faucet
ice block freezing molds
ice block mold holding racks
un-molding bench
storage locker w/
ice tongs
insulated rubber gloves
ice picks
rubber un-molding mallets 
ice block moving hand-trucks/dolly
exterior shed w/
brine system pump & storage tank
brine system cooling tower
conventional refrigeration pump & condenser

Curing/smoking/drying shed w/
Meat curing/smoking rooms w/hooks, racks & shelves
Work area w/meat curing/smoking equipment & supplies
Work area w/meat, fruit & vegetable drying equipment & supplies
Solar heated air drying boxes w/racks
Solar heated air dehydrators w/racks
External area w/sun drying racks

Butchering shed w/butchering & cleaning tools & equipment
rubber boots
rubber gloves
rubber apron
breathing masks
hoisting A-frame
animal hoist w/leg spreader bar & tendon hooks
stunning/concussing hammer
throat knife
scaling knife
skinning knives
skinning pliers
skinning pincers
gutting knives
boning knives
filleting knives
splitting axe
splitting chisel & hammer
bone saw
sharpening files, stones, & steels
compressed air connection & alternate foot pump
cutting block/board & stand
rinsing tubs, buckets & pans
blooding/gutting collection tubs
meat, fat, & organ collection tubs, pails & pans
hide collection tubs
waste collection tubs 

Attached wild animal harvesting/pest control supplies shed/covered area
pest decoys, lures, traps, repellers & accessories
small game & fur bearer decoys, lures, traps, repellers & accessories
bird & water fowl decoys, lures, traps, repellers & accessories
rough fish harvesting trotlines, lures, traps & nets & accessories
fowl plucking rack w/swivel hanging hooks
mechanical fowl plucker
fish scaling/skinning board w/holding clamp
mechanical fish scaler
small game skinning rack/frame
pelt stretchers


Outside rough/bulk food processing area w/
Open & covered work & storage areas
Cleaning, hulling, shelling, & winnowing tools, equipment & supplies
Temporary holding bins & containers
Waste holding bins, containers & drains
Transfer baskets, buckets & tubs

Food processing shed w/
Honey processing tools & equipment
Milk processing tools & equipment
Meat processing tools & equipment
Fruit, berry & vegetable processing tools & equipment
Herb, spice & medicine processing tools & equipment
Cheese making tools & equipment
Grain processing tools & equipment
Canning & freezing tools & equipment
Pickling, salting, fermenting, & brining tools & equipment
Beer/wine/alcohol making equipment

Food Tools & equipment (partial listing)
honey separator
milk/cream separator
milk pasteurizer
butter churn
fermenting tanks, crocks & bottles
mesh/net drying bags
pickling crocks & barrels
salting crocks & barrels
brining crocks & barrels
oil/juice press
butter press
cheese press
meat grinder/sausage stuffer
dry grain stone mill
oily grain/bean steel burr mill
coffee/pepper/spice mill
pressure canner
fat/lard rendering tubs
Record/data books w/pen
ID tags/labels
set of cooking pots & kettles (stainless steel, copper & glass)
mixing bowls (stainless steel, copper & glass)
measuring spoons & cups (stainless steel, copper & glass)
mixing spoons & spatulas (stainless steel, copper, wood, & plastic)
transferring spoons, dippers & spatulas (SS, copper, wood, & plastic)
knives
cutting board
holding bowls (stainless steel, copper, wood & glass)
plastic gloves
dust masks
mesh screen/sifter
non-metallic sifting collection plate
non-ferrous needle (large darning needle)
non-ferrous tweezers
small dusting brush
mortar & pestal
plastic transfer scoops & spoons
ID tags/labels & pen
glass canning jars w/lids
glass storage bottles/jars (clear & opaque brown)
glass jar lids (clear & opaque brown) w/rubber gaskets
plastic jar lids
wax lid liners (for long term storage)(may substitute plastic wrap)
glass, cork & rubber bottle stoppers
Zip-lock bags
string w/threading needle
ceramic bowls w/lids
ceramic storage crocks w/lids
wooden bowls/boxes w/lids
wooden & stainless steel kegs, casks & barrels
wooden & stainless steel keg, cask & barrel taps
mesh/net storage bags
fabric drawstring storage bags
storage chests, baskets & buckets


Attached partially enclosed shed w/
Drinking alcohol still
Sugar & syrup production cooking troughs/pots
Attached partially enclosed drying shed w/
Sugar drying pans
Seawater/salt water drying pans (salt production)

Black powder production shed
Remote controlled small ball mills w/extra grinding balls
Mortar & Pestle
Non-metallic mixing bowls
Drying pans
Corning sieves
Grading screens
Storage bags/boxes/kegs
Water tank
Potassium Nitrate (saltpeter) bins
Sulfur bins
Charcoal (willow preferred) bins
Powder/explosives storage bunker

Acetylene production shed w/
Acetylene generator
2 temporary storage tanks
Portable tank/bottle filling pump
Attached calcium carbonate storage bunker

Oxygen/hydrogen production shed w/
Electrolysis water breakdown system w/
multiple electrical source inputs
water storage tank w/multiple source inputs
electrolysis tank w/gas collection tanks w/transfer pumps
2 temporary oxygen storage tanks
4 temporary hydrogen storage tanks
2 portable tank/bottle filling pumps


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

WOW! Thanks for the list. You've been thinking about this


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey Jerry, do you have a repository of all your lists somewhere? I remember stumbling across your medical one once, and a BOV option list somewhere too and now the tool one above. You wouldn't happen to have all of these lists on the web somewhere, do you?


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

Here is a link to several of my lists. There are many more. I just haven't taken the time to post all of them. And some change from time to time..

http://www.jerrydyoung.com/st/forum/index.php?page=forumview&id=jerry-s-lists


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Thanks for the link! Always combing over your stories again for the equipment layout and supplies used by the characters. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks! I'm headed over there, as soon as I'm done here, to check them out.


----------

